# PVC Boards



## Cubman (Mar 19, 2013)

My trailer has 2x4 bunks mounted flat (boat sits on the 4" side). I would like to get away from the carpet and use bunk slicks. In the past I have taken a vinyl porch post cover, ripped it in half on a table saw, and used that to cover a 2x4. I found these boards in Home Depot:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/t/10006...toreId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=100060499#BVRRWidgetID

Is there any reason (other than cost) that I should not mount this material on top of the 2x4s? My boat is all-welded so there will not be any rivets sitting on the bunks. Thanks


----------



## Bailey Boat (Mar 20, 2013)

If you have "84 Lumber" in your area you can just use composite 2x4's and be done with it. Can't rot and have "built in " slicks..... Worked for me.....


----------



## Cole (Mar 23, 2013)

Royal pvc boards are cellular pvc and are very flexable. In the hot summer days they will bow. If you mounted them on top of your existing bunk boards you would be good to goo. Azek brand cellular pvc is a little slipperier than royal.

Cole


----------



## Cubman (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info Cole. Where can I find Azek brand?


----------



## Cole (Mar 27, 2013)

Home depot sells it here or any lumber yard can get it.

Cole


----------



## DearJon (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi cubman,

My buddy had your same set up and he ended up buying a couple of white plastic cutting boards from the dollar store for cheap. Then, he cut them into 3 and 3/4" strips. He laid them end to end down the length of the entire bunk. After a few well placed holes were drilled and countersunk, he fastened them down with SS screws. It looks great, and that stuff is super slick. The whole job took him a couple of hours, but it came out real nice and didn't cost much.

Tip: If you decide to do this, you can rip the cutting board material (HDPE) quite easily with a standard circular saw. The only difference is you'll want to remove your blade, flip it around and re-install it. You'll be effectively cutting the board in the normal fashion with the blade in reverse. The teeth won't cut, but friction will heat the material up as the blade moves through it. The whole process goes pretty quickly. Then, clean up the edges with a file, rasp or sandpaper. When countersinking screws, ensure the head of the screw is comfortably below the surface so you don't scratch the hull.
HDPE= High Density Poly Ethylene


----------



## Cubman (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestion Dearjon


----------



## nlittle (Apr 16, 2013)

I just redid my bunks with 2x4, and 1x4 PVC boards/ SS fittings. $25...easy peasy


----------



## Cubman (Apr 22, 2013)

I notched 3" angle iron to fit the crossmembers, welded it up, and put some 1x4x12 PVC boards on top.

I am cutting the winch post down, but I think these bunks will work well.


----------

